# Kioti electrical problems



## Dwaynw

i bought a 2015 CK3510 Kioti tractor and in the first month of ownership I had to send it back. It took about 6 months to pinpoint and repair what they said was faulty wiring harness. Fast forward to May of 2019 I had something draining the battery, found a burnt relay for the flashers and a blown fuse for the turn signal. Replaced both thinking that was my problem. But also at times the right turn signal indicator light on the dash stays on while operating and when ignition switch is off and key pulled. Besides this everything worked right but funny thing is I pulled 1 of the 2 dash light fuses which made the turn indicator light go off, without that fuse turn signal indicator lights come on like it supposed to. the indicator light just doesn’t come on when key is turned on before starting. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and have a Christ like day!


----------

